# Problem with Kilz 2 latex primer



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Tough one- I don't see a problem. 
One point though is that when you roll it on, it is mechanically moved around on the surface and gets a better bond than just spraying, which can just lay on the surface. 
Lots of pros will backroll a spray, even at the prime coat, for this reason.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Not a big fan of Kilz 2 primer for drywall. I prefer an actual DRYWALL primer for that task. As BJ said, be sure to back roll anything you spray for best results. What did you clean the dust off with? Hopefully, just a brush down and a light wet sponge mopping to remove any remaining dust.


----------

